# Hello Everyone



## R Lane (Oct 5, 2019)

Hey My name is RJ, I am a 27 soon to be 28 year old male living in South Carolina. I am married to my Wife of about 8 years and we have 3 wonderful kids. I chose to join this forum so that I can reach out to others concerning something going in my marriage and going forward I can lend advice or feedback to others who post based off my experience and what I have learned. Thanks for reading.


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome to TAM. I hope you find here an useful part of the advice/feedback youve been looking for. Good luck!


----------

